
Google admits it tracked user location even with Location turned off (Nov 2017) - DrScump
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/21/16684818/google-location-tracking-cell-tower-data-android-os-firebase-privacy&dd=0
======
sidcool
Although disappointed, I am not surprised. Google collects way more data than
we could imagine.

